# Sweetest Xmas Gift!



## cisobe (Feb 22, 2010)

So, my wife is officially the best wife ever!

She got me the 5D MkIII for Christmas! It arrived on Christmas Eve, but she didn't let me touch it till Christmas morning...

We got it from Amazon and were able to get a 6% rewards and 5% cash back from our discover card, and it was a pretty decent deal...

So far, the camera is proving to be totally awesome... AF performance is better than my 7D, and my 24-105 seems to be much sharper on the MKIII than my 7D. My 24-105 on Full Frame is THE perfect lens... it's wide and has a decent amount of reach...

the image quality is a lot better too! I did some shooting at iso 800 and 1600 and it was cleaner than my 7D at iso 400... 

So far I'm loving this camera...


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I'm glad you're enjoying it, sounds like your marriage is going to last a very long time!


----------



## cisobe (Feb 22, 2010)

Haha, yes our marriage is doing great lol... My wife is very supportive of my photography hobby...


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Good to hear! We're working on 4 decades. It only works if you support the others hobbies


----------



## tobysmommy (Jan 9, 2011)

That's a lovely gift and a great camera. Enjoy!


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Great camera !. Congrats with the camera and your wife  
(My wife allowed me to buy a Nikon :curtain

Show us some pictures.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

So does that mean your pics will be even better? Hard to imagine.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Congratulations on the new camera. I picked one up earlier this year and love it. The versatility this full frame offers is nothing short of amazing. And I couldn't agree with you more, your wife sounds like a real keeper . Looking forward to seeing some pictures very soon.

Pete


----------



## cisobe (Feb 22, 2010)

5D Mkiii - Carey's Photos

Here's a link to my smugmug site... i uploaded a handful of pictures there, most shot at iso 400 or higher...

the three pictures of my son in his pack n play was an high iso test... first a iso 800, 3200 and 6400... pardon the white balance... at the high iso, the lamps in the rooms started to shift the white balance to the warmer side...

my 24-105 definitely feels like a totally different lens now... i haven't even tried my 70-200 2.8 is on it yet, but will get to that soon... sadly, my 50 1.4 is a bit off, it seems like it's front focusing a bit, so i will need to micro adjust it on my 5D...

Yes my wife is definitely a keeper.... We've been together for 9 years (as of this Christmas), and have been married for 4.5 years... She's definitely been supportive of my "Hobby" She bought me my first DSLR, a Rebel XT, then ok'd my 40D, 24-105, 17-55 for our European Honeymoon, got me a 70-200 for my birthday... 3 Christmas' ago, she got me my 7D... Last Christmas, she got me my Studio Lighting setup, and this Christmas, my 5D... LoL, and I've been supportive of her Jewelery "Hobby" lol...

::edit-My wife asked me what makes this camera better than my 7D... after rambling on about improved autofocus systems with 61pt af, high iso performance, full frame sensors, etc... I realized there's its somewhat pointless to someone who's not into photography to quantify the improvements, or understand what advantages are gained... I had to show her some of the pictures I took... at least she sorta could see the difference...


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

Well congrats on your new toy, I'm sure that you're loving it by the sound of it... 
And it looks like your wife really is supportive of your photography... 

I know what you mean about explaining new gear, my wife always say, "_Well, what does this do better than what you've already got_", 
I then explain it to her and she goes "Well OK", but really doesn't know what I've just said...  LOL...
But we've been married 40yrs, so I'm guessing she knows me really well by now...


----------



## cisobe (Feb 22, 2010)

I just got back from a trip to San Diego late last month, here are a few shots from the Zoo and Sea World with my new 5D3!




























So far the 5D3 is exceeding my expectations. High ISO noise is so much cleaner than my 7D. Been shooting low light with my 5D3 with no problems at 1600 - 3200, and it's as clean as my 7D at 400... AF is quick, and locks on in low light too!


----------



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

gorgeous pictures! I've been wanting that camera for a while, amazing camera. I have the 60D right now which is also nice. looking forward to seeing more pics!


----------



## cisobe (Feb 22, 2010)

Thanks, still getting used to Full Frame...


----------



## Lobstrosity (Aug 11, 2012)

Congrats on the camera! I've heard great things about the MKIII, but I'm not sure I could give up the FPS of my 7D. I shoot action mostly, so my next best option for an upgrade would probably have to be in the 1D line... which I can't really justify yet


----------



## cisobe (Feb 22, 2010)

Thanks, I still like my 7D, and I like the extra reach from the 1.6 crop. the 6FPS of the 5D3 is one a little slower vs the 8FPS of the 7D. But I usually don't shoot a lot of sports/action. I've read that a 7DII may be released soon...

Maybe look at a used 1D3 or a 1D4, heard they're getting a lot more affordable.

I've been shooting a lot of portraits lately. I started shooting portraits with my 7D, and it did a pretty solid job. when I got the opportunity to get my 5D3, I was so excited to see what it could do with my studio setup, and it has not disappointed... here's one of my son...


----------



## tobysmommy (Jan 9, 2011)

That's a beautiful portrait, and your son is adorable! You certainly seem to be having a lot of fun with your 5D3.


----------

